
Google Chrome doesn't want you to visit google.com securely - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2008/09/05/google-chrome-doesnt-want-you-to-visit-google.com-securely.aspx
======
Erwin
The author is clueless about how SSL works. Barring the newer TLS extensions
(RFC 3546), you can only have one virtual hostname per IP address when using
SSL. So if the same host IP respondes to www.foo.com and www.bar.com, you'll
only be able to get a SSL certificate for one.

The same things happens if you go to e.g. <https://paypal.com>

You can get around that to some degree with wildcard SSL certificates, so you
can have *.bar.com served from the same IP. The newer EV certs can't have
wildcards however.

~~~
josefresco
Doesn't matter how clueless he is, perception=reality when it comes to users.

~~~
wvenable
Typical users aren't clever enough to be this stupid.

------
acro
This one seems like another traffic bait, Chrome has nothing to do with the
HTTPS setup of google.com.

------
ojbyrne
Actually it seems like he's identified a bug with chrome and redirects. Going
to <https://google.com> in firefox results in a 302 redirect to
<http://google.com>.

